
Most creative way to display 42 - lucb1e
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/21835/most-creative-way-to-display-42/
======
chm
I can't compile the [1] Twelve Days of Christmas with 10.9.2 clang.

[1]:
[http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~manuel/obfuscate/xmas.c](http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~manuel/obfuscate/xmas.c)

~~~
brvs
Doesn't work with my clang either but it does for me on Apple's LLVM GCC.

